

Rent a Squad – Rent proper technical teams from recognized startups - Doublon
http://www.rentasquad.com/

======
iqonik
I like the idea - if I wasn't bootstrapping my side project I would definitely
consider it so I could spend more time on the business side of things.

Side note, any reason the domain isn't hireasquad? The CTA's and content are.

~~~
vrlandau
Thanks for the nice feedback. Very good point! We just acquired
hireasquad.com.

------
mtmail
I had the idea once to gather 10 engineers and "sell" the engineering power in
bulk. The usual feedback from friends was it's impossible to find even 3
engineers who are currently unemployed and willing to wait until such a deal
happens.

~~~
vrlandau
Thanks for the input. Our teams are currently employed in startups and are
happy to jump on a project during their next sprint in order to pay the bills.

~~~
mpeg
How does the revshare work for them? Assuming they're still being paid their
usual salary for the duration of the contract, what percentage of the contract
quote itself would they be expecting to get?

~~~
vrlandau
It's completely open. They can decide internally.What would you advise?

~~~
mpeg
I'm just curious, to be honest, as I'm thinking of the typical startup
scenario where you might have a bunch of programmers with low equity and
relatively low salaries compared to a contractor.

Very interesting concept regardless, if I'm ever in the market for an MVP this
definitely seems more attractive than the typical outsourced team.

~~~
vrlandau
I believe it depends on: \- How relevant the project is to the startup niche
\- How interested the developers are in the startup success \- The situation
the startup is in at the moment: maturity, cash in the bank etc "This
definitely seems more attractive than the typical outsourced team." I'm glad
we share this opinion.

